# Clear finish for a personal crib?



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I roped myself into building our upcoming baby's crib a few months ago, and I'm finally to the finishing part. I'm no finisher by anymeans, just for my personal projects. I've always sprayed my finishes, and it's normally been waterbased poly, but that isn't an option currently. For floor finishes I was brought up brushing it on, so I'm not a COMPLETE newb :laughing:

I thought I'd give myself a challenge and learn something new, so I tried Zinnser seal coat shellac; this stuff kicked my . Applying it by brush isn't bad, but I can't get away from the runs down the sides. I tried it on a few test pieces, and they turned out awesome (the fiance fell in love with the way it looks). I get to applying it to the actual crib parts, and it's full of runs down the sides, I'm having to sand/scrape it down between every coat.

Any help or suggestions? We're ok with changing the top coat, or skipping the shellac all together, but she's set on it still having the shellac look and "feel". (I created a monster... a pregnant monster)

I know this is a personal project, and not construction related by any means; but I'd like to add this to my repertoire, and start finishing some of my work instead of subbing it out everytime.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you try spraying it at all? Smallest tip you got, crank it way back and just about do a spit coat. Shellac can be a ***** because its so thin, especially on corners or spindles. Why isnt the waterbased poly an option?


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I should've explained that better, the poly isn't the problem, it's the spraying. I don't have any heated spaces that I could use for spraying, so I'm limited to finishing it inside the house.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just throwing this out there, could you change the way the crib is sitting and have gravity work with you instead of against you?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Are the finishes you are proposing all kid friendly?

Them little snot gobblers will chew on anything...:whistling


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

griz said:


> Are the finishes you are proposing all kid friendly?
> 
> Them little snot gobblers will chew on anything...:whistling


My daughter, who just turned 10 months, is proof of that. She now has four teeth and seems to be in constant search to put something in her mouth, every toy, all of her bath toys, even her own toes. One of her favorites now...the strings from my hooded sweatshirts. As soon as I pick her up, she's focused on those strings.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> Just throwing this out there, could you change the way the crib is sitting and have gravity work with you instead of against you?


:blink: So far everything's just the bare parts, not assembled yet. just have to finish all four sides of each individual piece, then assemble. I'm getting the runs down the sides, you can't see them straight on, but on an angle they'll catch the light. 

I've thought about just sticking with the current program and sanding/scraping between coats. Then sanding/buffing out the final coat; but frick me that takes so long. There's got to be something I'm screwing up.



griz said:


> Are the finishes you are proposing all kid friendly?
> Them little snot gobblers will chew on anything...:whistling


That's initially what sold us on the shellac, it's used as a coating on foods. But just about every finish is safe for contact AFTER FULLY DRIED/CURED. Otherwise we couldn't let them touch cabinets, chairs, or any other furniture.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> :blink: So far everything's just the bare parts, not assembled yet. just have to finish all four sides of each individual piece, then assemble. I'm getting the runs down the sides, you can't see them straight on, but on an angle they'll catch the light.
> 
> I've thought about just sticking with the current program and sanding/scraping between coats. Then sanding/buffing out the final coat; but frick me that takes so long. There's got to be something I'm screwing up.
> 
> ...


They have a product called Safe-coat Hard Seal... I am not sure where you buy it, I never used it, but I read an article about it. I am sure if you Google it, you will find it.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Any thoughts or advice on waterbased oil-modified poly? Or waterbased lacquer?


----------



## Alertchief (Jan 8, 2012)

Coated our crib in 1994 with 3 coats of lacquer. 4 kids later and no issues related to health .


----------

